# Green spot algae with high phosphate



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

For what its worth, in my 75g tank the GSA seemed to grow much better around 2ppm phosphate (mg/L?) than it does at 5ppm phosphate.
I am purposely trying to keep my phosphate above 5ppm.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Phosphates are not algaecide, GSA is more common in low phosphate condition than other algae that is all.

Your struggle against hair and other algae shows that your tank has imbalances of nutrients and also highly lighted. You have attacked the hair algae with excel and peroxide but have not addressed the imbalances, you do need to do that.

The usual trick is to use a goodly mass of plants to soak up the nutrients and utilise the available light.


----------

